# Cowboy??



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Me! I'm definitely _not_ a cowboy (or cowgirl), Kevin!

I ride horses and care for them myself, but I've never thought of myself as anything more than a hobby farmer and halfway decent rider.

Oh, I plan to raise a steer for beef, have some chickens, and maybe put in a garden, but that only makes me someone who's just a little more self sufficient than others.

Even if I moved out west and rode my horses in big ole Western saddles with all the accoutrements, it _still_ wouldn't make me a cowgirl. I'd just be someone who rides in the Western style.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree SP, haha theres to many wannabes around where i live, its kinda dissapointing, because they make me want to bash my head into my wall, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo! You go Kevin.  It cracks me up to see people who think they are cowboys but who have no idea what the word actually means.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> If you think that owning a horse and a pair of boots makes you a cowboy.


From what I hear you *absolutely positively completely cannot live without/must have* a cowboy hat..
Or else you are a wimp/sap/loser/silly goose/english show jumper..


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh yeah. I heard that too. If you look at my avatar the guy on the paint horse behind me is a hell of a cowboy and he's sporting a ball cap.


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

"Maybe I'm a purist but if you don't make a living looking after cattle using a horse then you are not a cowboy. "

Maybe you're a purist, or maybe you're just logical.  Not many people are, it seems!


​


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

There are qute a few cowboys in my area, and surprising how many of them prefer those motorized-4 wheelers (?) and/or motorcycles to horses. Because they have to work, and they work hard, and if they can round up without a horse, they will. It's less work that way. They ride where wheels won't go. And for show-off too, of course! Never met a cowboy who wasn't proud of his job.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> There really are not that many kinds of cowboys. In case you are a little confused about what it takes to be a cowboy the following is a list of ways to tell if your NOT a cowboy.
> 
> If the wildest horse you ever rode was outside a Walmart.
> 
> ...


I have worked on farms and cared for well over 500 cows in the past. NOT A COWBOY (girl). My moms cousin are cattle farmers. At one time one of the largest in the state. NOT A COWBOY either.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I have worked on farms and cared for well over 500 cows in the past. NOT A COWBOY (girl). My moms cousin are cattle farmers. At one time one of the largest in the state. NOT A COWBOY either.


You don't have to be a cowboy to have cows and you don't have to own cows to be a cowboy.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Im certainly not a cowboy. I lack the parts.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You don't have to be a man to be a cowboy. Unless you are talking about not having arms. Arms are important as are legs but they don't need to do alot.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

I love this website (what started as a blog by a ranchers' wife a few years ago).

Confessions of a Pioneer Woman - ThePioneerWoman.com

They still use horses, and brand and castrate cattle, and he has his kids right there along side him learning and doing.

Confessions of a Pioneer Woman - ThePioneerWoman.com

The little girl in this last one is more of a cowboy than a lot of folks out there that wanna be :wink:. And look, she isn't even wearing a hat :lol:.

Confessions of a Pioneer Woman - ThePioneerWoman.com


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

My wife reads that blog regularly. Pioneer woman is the kind of woman that every cowboy needs. She is a good cook, will help when needed but doesn't get in the way and raises good kids to help with the ranch. It also helps if she authors a New York Times best seller and has a very popular and hence monetarily lucrative website.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> My wife reads that blog regularly. Pioneer woman is the kind of woman that every cowboy needs. She is a good cook, will help when needed but doesn't get in the way and raises good kids to help with the ranch. *It also helps if she authors a New York Times best seller and has a very popular and hence monetarily lucrative website*.


:lol: Yeah, no complaining to the wife about all that time she's wasting blogging when the money starts rolling in :wink:.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like to consider me and my family "cowboys" LOL. We all 3 ride, train, rope, and work cattle (though we do use a nordfork instead of having someone sit on the calves most the time, it is much easier when there is only 2 or 3 people present and 1 is roping). That's me on the horse in the background.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> My wife reads that blog regularly. Pioneer woman is the kind of woman that every cowboy needs. She is a good cook, will help when needed but doesn't get in the way and raises good kids to help with the ranch. It also helps if she authors a New York Times best seller and has a very popular and hence monetarily lucrative website.


I am faithful to PDub too, and have to throw in this little known fact: did you know her blog ads generate over $1M a year TAKE HOME?!?!?! That's whats left for her after the ad company she signed with takes her revenue! 

Now, attention all ranchers: marry me, I can write, I can take pictures, I can even make a good pot roast. Its the recipe for success!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

"Cowboy, take me away...."


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry Roy Rogers and Gene Autry... Most real cowboys back in the day and even now arent prettily coiffed, white, and sing well. Most were hispanic or black and very rough and hardy and smoked so much tobacco that they had a voice as soft as gravel.

If you buy your boots to wear only with a cute dress or when you go to a country music concert, you are not a cowboy... thanks Tailor Swift. This latest fashion trend just plain bothers me for some reason, Imo it is as odd as when everyone thought horseback riders wore lion tamer pants.

If the closest you ever get to a real cow is either running a straight line in a rodeo arena or on a Whopper or sitting on your leather and nailhead studded sofa complete with concho detail, you are not a cowboy.

Urban Cowboy...psh.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha I like cowboy boots and dresses! Even though my cowboy boots I have for dresses wouldn't last a minute on a ranch......lol! There's so many wannabes around here I don't even notice anymore,haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I consider my father a cowboy. He works 12 hr shifts at the plant, then he comes home and does what needs to be done on our lil ranch. We work cows, sometimes with horses, sometimes not. We don't have alot of cows. Just enough to sell the bull calfs for some extra cash. He can ride and rope. He has been stepped on, run over, trampled, kicked. I would say I'm a cowgirl, well I'm certaintly more of a cowgirl than alot of the so called cowboys/cowgirls in the area. But there are alot of people that are more of a cowboy than me. I would love to live on a big working ranch. Where they do everything from horseback. I would love that life.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Who in the world finds horses outside Walmarts?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

roro, it's the mechanical horse that you put a quarter in for kids. 

Favorite cowboy insult - he's all hat and no cattle. 

Describes a lot of people to a tee.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The Elstead (Surrey, UK) Western Riding Club circa 1980
Some 25 years ago I belonged to a Western Riding club run by a Canadian 'cowboy' 
who had come over in World War 2 and never gone home. He was a lovely guy and as a young man had been a professional rodeo rider. There were about 20 members, who rode in Western saddles and wore - yes -full western gear including the hat. It was a fun club - especially as we lived in a very snooty Surrey village where all the horse riders rode English - sometimes even with silk top hats.

One day Kennie (the cowboy) got a phone call with a request to round up some young wild ponies which had been left out in a large field for the winter. About 10 of us got the ropes out and trotted off to do a neighbour a favour. When we reached the field we all thought it would not take long to haze these youngsters into the rough corral which we had made up. We had not noticed that the ground was slightly wet, that there was a slight wind and more importantly that a certain grey pony mare - who was obviously the alpha female of this little herd- was watching us carefully.

We spent a couple of hours trying to haze these ponies into the corral we had rigged up. But we had not taken into consideration this little Welsh Cob mare. She led us a merry dance and whilst we caught one or two stragglers, all we really succeeded in doing was getting very muddy. We were actually running the risk of causing our own horses ligament damage because the ground was very slippery. One by one we gave up. The mare would not let us near her herd. I remember laughing and laughing.

But not our Ken. He went back to the stable and got several very long lengths of rope with which, on foot, we fairly quickly hazed the ponies into the corral. 
He had made his point and he had given we greenhorns a lesson in humility.
He was bandied legged and bent from his days in rodeo and we had not give him due respect that is for sure. 

Working cowboys - well I raise my hat to them I wouldn't risk my present mare herding the dairy cows out of the field up at the other end of the village. She'd take one look, give one sniff and back up. "No way", she would say. She'll face modern day traffic and she'll jump quite high fences but work for a living - you've got to be joking.

But my old "Western" horse, Puddy, was an absolutely stunning palomino gelding who looked magnificent in Western tack, some of which I had taken back home from trips to Houston. We 'Western riders' were poseurs that's for sure but we all knew it. The story of the 'Elstead round up' became a legend in the local pub for years. 

Strangely enough, back in those days if you wanted to go fox hunting with the local pack, you could not turn up at the meet on a coloured horse - my Longford Golden Appollo (alias Puddy) was distinctly unacceptable - that was real colour prejudice. As for tack, well he would have had to use his English GP saddle.
But I always rode him one handed in a one eared bridle with a set of silver ringed reins. Happy days.

Barry G


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

Then there are those who just have the sincerety and forthrightness to answer why they do not wear a helmet and it seems to stir up a hornet's nest of those who have identity issues. Me, I'm settled in my identity. I know exactly who I am...naked or clothed! 

One time when I was about 19, as I was working at a construction site as a labourer...the tradesmen used to call me "big Tony". I told them, I'm not big, Just 5 foot 6, 165 lbs". They said, "we're not talking about physical size".

To me, THAT'S being a cowboy....being BIG...inside.

We're all entitled to our opinions and perspectives. Mine's shaped by a life time of being REAL...in my faults and successes.

Sometimes we are INSIDE what we haven't had a chance to do yet. An apple tree is still an apple tree...even if it hasn't bourne fruit yet.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I married a cowboy he grew up raising cattle,hogs,chickens and crops. He worked hard to get off of the farm.. Once off he realized he did want to be on the farm he had to work harder to buy one of his own. So I am a wanna be cowgirl married to a real cowboy (who is now:wink: disguised as a city slicker).


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I have always imagined cowboys to be rough and tumble kinda blokes, willing to jump on a horse and round up cattle, should be able to sit on any bucking bronco, can probably fix all sorts of machinery, always polite and respectful towards the ladies and should have know-how regarding their land and animals.

I also imagine them to be laid back and not to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

That describes my husband except the willingness to get on any bucking horse - He is a little old for that now. What are those lyrics
"I might not be as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was?" Ha!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> I also imagine them to be laid back and not to sweat the small stuff.


Nor do they need to crow about how wunnerful they are to anyone who will listen. 

The people I've met who have cattle and/or work the land are generally soft spoken, self deprecating, and radiate a quiet strength and commitment to God, country, and their family.

They're also completely unimpressed with people who brag about themselves. They might not be impolite to those folks, but they certainly won't socialize with them.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

sarahver said:


> I have always imagined cowboys to be rough and tumble kinda blokes, willing to jump on a horse and round up cattle, should be able to sit on any bucking bronco, can probably fix all sorts of machinery, always polite and respectful towards the ladies and should have know-how regarding their land and animals.
> 
> I also imagine them to be laid back and not to sweat the small stuff.


Not every good cowboy is a bronc rider. I prefer to talk a horse out of bucking than to ride through it and I know many others that are the same. I hate fixing machinery and I try to avoid it at all costs. I'll know I did something wrong in this life if I die and St Peter says to me "So I hear you're good with a wrench". Only slightly above mechanics is farm work. It's much like the dentist, youknow you need to do it but you put it off as long as possible. Just like any group of people there are high strung cowboys as well as the laid back kind. The big difference is that the high strung fellers don't last very long working with cows and horses.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Boy,
He sure got your goat goood.
You guys are all bent around the axle and he is just chuckling and having a good ol time.

The reading have been great and keep it up as I am sure you will be able to talk he into something sooner or later...Ha!

This is more fun than when Joey Smith put a firecracker in the girls bathroom in the forth grade.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Well you catch a fish with a worm
A lion with a lamb
A dog with a bone
A cat with a bird
A fox with a chicken
so
What do you catch a nerd with?


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

Marecare said:


> Boy,
> He sure got your goat goood.
> You guys are all bent around the axle and he is just chuckling and having a good ol time.
> 
> ...


Uuummmm, let's see....

"being a cowboy" ??? It's kinda like the Dancing with the Stars show that was just on. Wow! It was quite good! And our favorites won! But it is kind of like the difference between Erick and Nicole. Erick became quite a good "technical" dancer FROM THE OUTSIDE IN....with not much muscality, attitude or dynamics. Whereas, Nicole WAS A DANCER ALREADY on the INSIDE....big time!!! A DANCER was inside her just fighting to get out! She was on a whole new level....a totally different dimension than Erick's detached and strained performances.

Same with being a cowboy. Glory! It comes from down home ROOTS and hard livin, from totin water from the back yard stream to melting snow in the winter time. 3 kids sharing an alluminum wash tub in a log cabin lit with coal oil lamps....with a 45 gallon drum wood stove in a dug out basement under the cabin.

What's makes a true "cowboy"? It comes form the seeds of a western heritage of raising horses, putting up three rodeos from the dirt ground up...corrals, shutes, bleechers and all. It comes form being born of a man who rode with the likes of Kenny Maclean, drove cattle all through the cariboo country of B.C. Canada. Then riding in the back of our old International crank start farm truck with the horses and dogs to every rodeo south and north along the pot-holed, winding, one lane roads of the Alaska Highway! 

Then years later, after laying to rest that "last of a dying breed", born 100 years too late old cowboy, horse wrangler...this seed of a country bumpkin, camp fire singing cowboy....is awakened to the same PASSION and FIRE to love and own horses and bring to life the heart and conviction of that pased on old-timer. Another country loving, living, hard-nosed, soft-hearted....loves to talk to horses, teach children how to pet a horse guy...comes to life on the back of a spirited mare with hat pulled down and his Dad's spurs dangling at his boots.

And why? Cause he earned the right. Paid his dues. Woke up as a 12 year kid in skid shack feeling the bite of 30 below weather with the nerve and inspiration to jump out of bed and get the firey going....serve his Dad coffee in bed and head off to school. Come home, feed the horses, dogs, cut wood with a swede saw, pack in water and wood. Three young boys looking after the ranch while Pa's out welding on the rigs for 2 or 3 weeks at a time. Three summers of haying out in the feilds drinking apple juice out of a can and making sandwiches out of Spam and Spork! Aahhh...the memories! 

What's a cowboy?...something that comes for the inside out from authentic seeds of being real and genuine...hating the superficial lifestyles of the rich and famous! Having the guts to put a tall drink of stale water in his place and the courage to rebuke a police officer for swearing in front of ladies. It is someone in whom it comes as natural as breathing to deal with horses, round up cattle and beautify the country lifestyle with rawhide character! 

Some people might have a foot on you in stature, but it is usually just the foot that fits snugly in their mouths! :lol:

Meanwhile back at the ranch....yawn! Boring!


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

Call it cowboy, call it country...or western...or whatever. Just don't call me late for grits! And if you call me out.... I'll be waitin with the sun at my back. :lol:


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Rawhidekid,


I would only ask that you might consider giving out a little more warning before you git to written like that agin so folks could have a fair chance to git to high ground and save themselves.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Marecare said:


> Rawhidekid,
> 
> 
> I would only ask that you might consider giving out a little more warning before you git to written like that agin so folks could have a fair chance to git to high ground and save themselves.


 Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! XDDD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Marecare said:


> Rawhidekid,
> 
> 
> I would only ask that you might consider giving out a little more warning before you git to written like that agin so folks could have a fair chance to git to high ground and save themselves.


Marecare,
I have always loved each and every post you have made, but oh dear oh dear, you have outdone yourself. Bravo. 
:clap:


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Marecare,
> I have always loved each and every post you have made, but oh dear oh dear, you have outdone yourself. Bravo.
> :clap:



Thank you darlin,
I think you are pretty neat too.

I myself am still working on being a cowboy and do not feel that I have truly earned the honor.
I figure that when the time comes that my horse will let me know that I have arrived.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I always wondered what happened when the cowboy rode off into the sunset 
now I know where Cloud Cuckoo Land is to be found.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Marecare said:


> I would only ask that you might consider giving out a little more warning before you git to written like that agin so folks could have a fair chance to git to high ground and save themselves.


Oh, don't exaggerate so. It weren't all that bad, just needed the hip boots.

Now how about you get the spreader hitched up, while I go find my manure fork


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> Well, I always wondered what happened when the cowboy rode off into the sunset
> now I know where Cloud Cuckoo Land is to be found.


HAHAHAHAHA BARRY!
My goodness every post from you is a treat, be it your complete summaries or your quick wit!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It just seems, IMHO, Rawhide, that you take every post to your advantage to prove how much of a "cowboy" you are. I'm, personally, sick of these attempted ego-boosts. That's just how i'm seeing it. -shrug-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

That's quite okay, sunny. You can only see as your heart allows.

This thread was about "cowboys", and a sideways attempt at discounting some as one, so I just thought to introduce myself with a little history, and give my views on what being an honest, hardworking and down-to-earth human being is about.

It kinda comes down to the "it takes one to know one" philosphy. It is very true. We all come in all kinds of shapes and sizes, styles and personalities, but the honest roots and deep-felt convictions of a man with true grit will be recognized and appreciated by others.

Get two men working side by side with a little swet and determination, rubbing shoulders and pulling the plow together, and the nonsense dissapates and the true character surfaces. The bonds that are meant to be...will happen.

It's not about being a "cowboy"...or any other title or stereotype, but about being real and genuine, sincere and solid in one's convictions. 

Take a good heart to the work place or to the barn....and you'll have a relationship with animals as real as with humans. *"Take your heart out and pet your horse with it....they'll know; and love you back in their own way".*


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

RawhideKid said:


> That's quite okay, sunny. You can only see as your heart allows.
> 
> This thread was about "cowboys", and a sideways attempt at discounting some as one, so I just thought to introduce myself with a little history, and give my views on what being an honest, hardworking and down-to-earth human being is about.
> 
> ...



I just can't help it I was gitting a bad flash back from the movie "Brokeback Mountain" there.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RawhideKid said:


> I know exactly who I am...naked or clothed!


Hairless I hope...hate hairy chests !:shock:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I just can't help it I was gitting a bad flash back from the movie "Brokeback Mountain" there.


Probably the funniest thing i've read on this forum! Now to clean up the water I snorted on to my desk...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I know it _goes agin yer code_ but if you just toned down your retoric you may be more welcome here. I started this thread not to discount you but to state my own beliefs about what it takes to be a cowboy. You don't have to agree but you could at least respect the other members on this forum enough to not ruin every thread you post on.


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

Interesting....... I was in Ft. Worth for a cutting about 7 years ago. I was 18 and right out of high school, loaded up my horse and headed half way across the country. I was lucky enough to meet up with some people who brought me into a part of the horse world I had never had the opportunity to see. While we were there, the woman I was with brought me to the National Cowgirl Hall of Fame. I had always wanted to be a cowgirl, ever since I was 4 years old and the lady announcing at my preschool graduation had some sloppy pronounciation and said I wanted to be a "call girl", yeah, Mom had some 'splainin to do. Yet when I walked inside the museum, I had still never considered myself a cowgirl. To my surprise, many of the women that were in the museum had never had anything to do with cattle, ranches, or some even horses. Sure, there were plenty of riders and ranchers, but many didn't fit the stereotype. I remember reading a poem there that said something along the lines of "the American cowgirl is a spirit, it is something that is not afraid to go against the grain for what they believe in". And that is what all of those people had done, it was not about how many calves they'd roped and branded, or how good they were in a saddle, it was a mark they'd made on the world based on their beliefs whether that was acceptable or not in their current society. The woman who brought me to the museum called me several years after I returned home to tell me her long deceased mother had been inducted into the hall of fame.

It is my experience that you do not have to tell people what you are. As long as you are fighting who you are, you will never be yourself. I make my living with horses, but not with cattle. I do work cattle for other people, many people tend to forget that Florida is one of the top cattle producers in the country. I have never heard any of the people I work with refer to themselves as cowboys, as it is not necessary to be said, and they could truly care less if others saw them as cowboys or not. I must say, I do enjoy watching the K-mart Cowboys wrap themselves up in a cow whip when they try to crack it.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

There are so many wannabe cowboys because the idea of being a cowboy, being tough and working out on the range is a romantic idea that people want to be a part of. No, that's not all cowboys are, but that's what a lot of the wannabes I hear wish themselves to be seen as, and it's really just more annoying than anything. All people who try to be something they're not seem to be irritating. 

And I just gotta say it: all this talk of cowboys makes me think of the rawhide theme song (_Rollin' rollin' rollin', though the streams are swollen, keep them doggies rollin', rawhide. Rain and wind and weather, hell bent for leather, wishin' my gal was by my side..._) And etc etc. I could write the entire song, but frankly, I don't think it would be appreciated. Lol.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I was out on a horse ride one day. Coming from the other direction was my neighbour and a friend. My neighbour, Bill is probably as close as you could get to a cowboy here in NZ, owning a large beef unit and doing all of his stock work on horse back. Anywho on this particular day he had a guy from town out for a horse back experience. Knowing that Bill rides western this guy dressed for the part! I can not tell you how hard it was for me to keep a straight face. Picture a fairly short man with a massive broom handle moustache, a bigger belt buckle and even bigger pair of leather chaps all topped off by a hat that made him look like a mushroom on horse back!! I can not express to you all how absolutely hilariously incongruous it is to meet a "cowboy" on a papa clay hill side in Taranaki!

When picturing his hat by the way, don't think twenty gallon - think 200 litre!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Not every good cowboy is a bronc rider. I prefer to talk a horse out of bucking than to ride through it and I know many others that are the same. I hate fixing machinery and I try to avoid it at all costs. I'll know I did something wrong in this life if I die and St Peter says to me "So I hear you're good with a wrench". Only slightly above mechanics is farm work. It's much like the dentist, youknow you need to do it but you put it off as long as possible. Just like any group of people there are high strung cowboys as well as the laid back kind. The big difference is that the high strung fellers don't last very long working with cows and horses.


Well I guess there are many different types, I would hate to think all cowboys are the same, life is no fun without variety. I am glad to hear that there are cowboys out there that would rather coax a horse not to buck rather than ride through it to look tough, although the ones around here certainly fall into the latter catagory.

I must admit that my idea of cowboys comes mostly from movies which apparently are not a true reflection of reality :wink: If I ever happen to marry a cowboy DAMMIT they are going to be able to fix my car!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

sarahver said:


> If I ever happen to marry a cowboy DAMMIT they are going to be able to fix my car!


Then you might want to find one who is posing as a cowboy but is actually a mechanic.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Most of the good cowboys that I know a a real danger to themselves with anything that is more complicated than a fence and a gate hinge.

Bailing twine and tape are considered "permanent fixes" and look out if the power tools come out cuz there is going to be blood everywhere.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Marecare said:


> Most of the good cowboys that I know a a real danger to themselves with anything that is more complicated than a fence and a gate hinge.
> 
> Bailing twine and tape are considered "permanent fixes" and look out if the power tools come out cuz there is going to be blood everywhere.


THAT is pretty true for me anyways. I've had a leaky faucet in my bathroom for six months and my wife keeps asking when I'm going to fix it. The truth is I have only the most general idea how to fix it. I'll probably wait until she isn't around and replace the whole faucet.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Marecare said:


> Most of the good cowboys that I know a a real danger to themselves with anything that is more complicated than a fence and a gate hinge.
> 
> Bailing twine and tape are considered "permanent fixes" and look out if the power tools come out cuz there is going to be blood everywhere.


Guys you are ruining the illusion here!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The illusion is that anyone that is not factory trained with several years of experience could fix a car made in this decade. Have yo looked under the hood of your car? It would be asier to learn open heart surgery.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> The illusion is that anyone that is not factory trained with several years of experience could fix a car made in this decade. Have yo looked under the hood of your car? It would be asier to learn open heart surgery.


This is so true. I have restored 2 old vehicles. However I do not even change my own oil anymore. It is actually cheaper to just take it in.

_If you want to know how to fix that faucet PM me and I will guide you through ti. Very simple. _Cost you about $1.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

To service a modern car is very simple.

Once a year you drive it to a car dealers with a big sign outside 
that says: Toyota or Honda or Nissan. 
You pass your ignition key over to a nice young man who calls you: ‘Sir’. 
You catch taxi to work.
End of day, you catch taxi back to dealers
You insert your credit card into a little slot.
Your enter your pin number into a little machine and it says: “Pin No: OK”
Your car key is returned.
You drive your car home.
No dirty fingers, no dirty clothes, no swearing, car always work. 

This is why all Japanese cars have OK stamped on them 
Your credit card does the servicing.

Very clever people those Japanese.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

This is how I service my truck. 

I drive it to either the dealership that has Ford Lincoln Mercury or maybe the one that says Chevy Buick Use to also have Old and Pontiac up there too but no any longer.

Give Gene my key he give me a key to a loaner so NO TAXI. They call when it is done I take the loaner back and then follow the rest of what you posted with a nice discount on top of it. 

I agree no dirty fingers no need to get ride of the wast oil. Bad enough to have to do that with the tractor. Plus it is just as cheap to do it that way then go do it yourself.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The last time I serviced my truck I did it myself. I bout a filter $5 and 5 quarts of oil $2.50 per quart. After I installed the filter and dumped the oil in I started the truck and oil started to spray from the filter. The filter was either the wrong size or something was wrong with it. I drained the brand new oil and went to town and bought a new filter $5 and 5 more quarts of oil $2.50 per quart and changed the oil again. This time everything was right and I didn't have to do it again. So after two trips to town and half a day wasted the DIY oil change cost me about $10 more than taking it to Walmart and getting it done while I shopped.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Cowboys like shopping? The surprises just keep coming!

Don't be offended, I understand I hold several misconceptions regarding cowboys but I am learning...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It beats starving! I have never worn clothing from Walmart but I eat a lot of thier food.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

ilyTango said:


> There are so many wannabe cowboys because the idea of being a cowboy, being tough and working out on the range is a romantic idea that people want to be a part of. No, that's not all cowboys are, but that's what a lot of the wannabes I hear wish themselves to be seen as...


Which is the heart of the problem, and not just with cowboys. It's all about wanting to be seen as something - like the bike riders who dress up in jerseys &c like they're riding the Tour de France when they're just out for an evening ride - instead of putting in the effort needed to actually BE something.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always wanted to be a cowgirl but I think I'm just a plain old country girl... My garden is too small to be considered a farm...

But when I think of the word equestrian I always picture dressage and hunt folks... so what am I??? Horse person?...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I think I'm just a plain old country girl... ..



Nothing plain about you...you thief...GIVE PERCY BACK !!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I always wanted to be a cowgirl but I think I'm just a plain old country girl... My garden is too small to be considered a farm...
> 
> But when I think of the word equestrian I always picture dressage and hunt folks... so what am I??? Horse person?...


 
Im in the same boat! I suppose I am mainly a trail rider...though I do gaming shows also...ive ridden and shown english but equestrian sounds so formal for how not formal I look in english garb. How about Crazy...cuz we all have to be a bit crazy to do the things we do!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Guys, Talking about servicing the pickup -
You see that’s where horses are so clever. They don’t need servicing by Toyota.

Horses don’t have a fuel tank -so you don’t have to buy petrol and pay the tax,
Horses eat grass - well as far as I am concerned as long as they don’t eat too much they can have what they want whereas I do not eat grass - ever. 
The mare is never going to pinch my grub.
I don’t have to mow the lawn

They don’t scratch their paintwork - so no touch up jobs,
There’s no parking meters and no car park fees.
Where I live, there is a toll bridge over the rider and they don’t have to pay.

No one is going to steal my horse - she would not let them mount up. She‘d kick ‘em off.
And when I have very occasionally on a day of special celebration, say my hundredth birthday or something like that and I have had just one glass of champers too many, then she will bring me home.
All I have to do in such circumstances is put my foot in the stirrup iron, heave myself up and leave it to her. She likes to feel needed.
I can sing all the way home: 'Lloyd George knew my Father'
I can even sleep in her stable if I am so inclined to have a sleep over.

It doesn’t matter if I forgot her birthday or our wedding anniversary or whatever else I might inadvertently have forgotten.
She never nags.
And I don’t have to be nice to her mother.

What more could a fellow want?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, so true, Barry, so true. I especially like this part


> And when I have very occasionally on a day of special celebration, say my hundredth birthday or something like that and I have had just one glass of champers too many, then she will bring me home.


I've never done that exact thing but I remember many hot days in my youth when I would doze off in the saddle and wake up standing next to the trailer with my horse taking a nap as well just waiting for me to get off and open the gate.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> LOL, so true, Barry, so true. I especially like this part
> 
> 
> I've never done that exact thing but I remember many hot days in my youth when I would doze off in the saddle and wake up standing next to the trailer with my horse taking a nap as well just waiting for me to get off and open the gate.


 I on the other hand have gone on a picnic with a couple of friends, drank a bottle of wine, got absolutely ****ed and then rode home. The funniest part was trying to mount! All three of our horses suddenly became SO
TAll and we spent about quarter of an hour trying to find a mounting block and laughing uproariously at each others efforts to get up!! Thank god for tolerant horses!!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> She never nags.
> And I don’t have to be nice to her mother.
> 
> What more could a fellow want?


Some guys have all the luck. Not only do I have a dog that nags ("Hey, you! Human! Throw the tennis ball! It's time for our walk right NOW! No, you're not going to slack off just because you're dying of pneumonia!"), now I've got a nag that nags too. 

Sure glad I'm not married


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*Shht!*

A cowboy is: 1)Skilled 2)Honorable 3)has Heart/Try 4) Terse

The first letters of these form a word that a cowboy says to his horse as needed: "SHHT!"


----------



## knickerb (Apr 22, 2010)

Kevin,

I knew I wasn't a cowboy when I could run a baler more than fifteen minutes without destroying it.

I knew I wasn't a cowboy when the only thing I could catch with my rope was a five gallon bucket.

Hat's off to ya,

Ben


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

First off... SPYDER! NO MEANS NO! Hmph.

I just wanted to add that I do buy my jeans at Tractor Supply... (wranglers of course)


----------

